# problème ventilo sur powerbook g4



## boboyz (16 Janvier 2009)

salut a tous,

je vous décrit mon souci, je possède un powerbook g4 alu j'ai décide de nettoyer le ventilo et de changer la pâte thermique, maintenant le problème que j'ai est que le ventilo tourne sans cesse a fond mais mes température son pourtant ok "processeur 40° proc graphique 44°", j ai vérifier qu'il ni avait rien qui tourne en tache de fond, si vous avez une solution je suis preneur

merci d'avance.


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Janvier 2009)

Tu as bien tout reconnectées ?
Fait un reste PMU http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR
Voila


----------



## boboyz (17 Janvier 2009)

je te remercie Oldmac , je connaissais pas cette procédure mais ça na rien changer,

j'ai tout vérifié je n'ai rien oublier tout est bien rebrancher, ce qui est bizarre c'est que tous fonctionner bien a part ce fichu ventilo qui tourne a fond


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Janvier 2009)

Alors tu as peut être endommagée la carte mère au cours du démontage/remontage, car elle n'as plus l'air de gérée la vitesse du ventilo en fonction de la température ....
Sinon tu peut toujours le re-démonter et remplacer la pâte termique

Voila


----------

